# Black DYNAMITE



## Dan (Jan 6, 2011)

Following an insurgence of people posting the films quotes to my wall  I thought it would be best to enlighten the people who havent seen it on one of the best comedies i have seen in a long time:



Well worth watching


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 6, 2011)

Gonna buy the DVD.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 9, 2011)

but Black Dynamite.. I sell drugs to the community


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 9, 2011)

I can dig it


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 9, 2011)

Dude i thought that movie was hilarious. Especially the car explosions. I wont ruin that for anybody who hasnt seen it though lol.


----------



## raximkoron (Jan 10, 2011)

Chocolate Giddyup!


----------



## Dan (Jan 10, 2011)

^ your Avatar with that phrase is just pure win


----------



## Loomer (Jan 19, 2011)

I need to see this. As soon as freakin' possible!


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 21, 2011)

YES!!! saw this a while back and let me tell you...

I can dig it

now £9.99 in HMV in the UK so everyone should go buy it


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2011)

"My momma says, my daddy's name is Black Dynamite."

"Hush up child, lot of cats have that name."

I love this movie. It was awesome watching at this old theater in Houston, I felt like I was in the 70's. People in the theater were dressed up in pimp outfits and everything. It was funky!


----------



## matty2fatty (Jan 21, 2011)

put yo ankles in it!


----------



## caparison_x (Jan 25, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> "My momma says, my daddy's name is Black Dynamite."
> 
> "Hush up child, lot of cats have that name."



Did this make you laugh out loud too ?! XD


----------



## EvolDerek (Jan 27, 2011)

The best movie I had seen in a while, shot so well!


----------



## groph (Jan 27, 2011)

Are white people allowed to laugh at this?


----------



## neoclassical (Feb 5, 2011)

WIN!!!


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 14, 2011)

"Ha-HAH! I threw that shit before I walked in the room!"


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

Listen sucka. I&#8217;m blacker than the ace of spades and more militant than you and your whole damned army put together. And while you&#8217;re out there chantin at rallies and brow beatin politicians, I&#8217;m takin out any money frontin&#8217; sucker on a humble that gets in my way. So I'll tell you what. When your so-called Revolution starts, you call me and I'll be right down front showin you how it's done, but until then, you need to shut the FUCK up when grown folks is talkin!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 15, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> "Ha-HAH! I threw that shit before I walked in the room!"



Yes, that part was amazing. The entire theater busted out laughing. Pretty much couldn't hear the rest of the fight scene.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2011)

Who dare knock while I'm planning to plant my...

>>DYNAMITE!!!!!<<


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Yes, that part was amazing. The entire theater busted out laughing. Pretty much couldn't hear the rest of the fight scene.


 
By far my favorite part... I sometimes throw shit at ppl from the kitchen and then run into the living room screaming that at them.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 15, 2011)

I love the pool hall scene. When he turns the open/closed sign over and locks the gate = shit just got real.

Oh and when the dude gets pissed about being slapped, then all of the sudden it's a different actor in his place.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 15, 2011)

This movie kicked so much ass. 

"Donuts don't wear alligator shoes."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Oh and when the dude gets pissed about being slapped, then all of the sudden it's a different actor in his place.


 
MOTHA...!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 15, 2011)

"I can get you a waffle, but all we got is the chicken from last night..."

"CHICKEN AND WAFFLES??"

"THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



I had to explain it to my white friends (I'm white too btw).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> "I can get you a waffle, but all we got is the chicken from last night..."
> 
> "CHICKEN AND WAFFLES??"
> 
> ...


 
I have to explain all "black movies" to my white friends... We've been in this country so long... Why?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 15, 2011)

^

Nobody should have to explain chicken 'n waffles. That's one of my favorite meals of all time.


----------



## MetalJordan (Feb 15, 2011)

Euphoria shut the fuck up!
Without a doubt one of my all time favorite comedies.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 15, 2011)

^

I don't even gotta look, I know it's you. Want me to send you back to Crenshaw Pete, with his hot-ass coat-hangers?? (had to explain that one too )


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just saw this movie a cope days ago, and it was the funniest thing I've seen in a while. Loved it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Check my avatar.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 15, 2011)

Watching this right now, Can ya dig it?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Black Dynamite avatars.....


GO!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 16, 2011)

Now Aunt Billy, how many times have I told you not to call here and interrupt my Kung Fu!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 18, 2011)

I threw that shit before i entered the room!


----------



## Dan (Feb 18, 2011)

so many Black Dynamite avatars! 



But i got their first bitches 




NO NOT THE ORPHANS!!! I USED TO BE AN ORPHAN!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

Plug said:


> But i got *there* first, bitches.



Unless you went to Sundance, I'm pretty sure I seens it first!!!!

"I will shake this poisonous shit out of yo' little smacked out body if I have to!!"


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey man, you sent her in here with them titties. What did you expect?


----------



## groph (Mar 12, 2011)

Alright I finally saw this. Quite hilarious, but I feel like I need to watch a few blaxploitation movies to put Black Dynamite in some proper context.

Still, I nearly died laughing when the gangsters do the shooting and forget to put the car in park.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 12, 2011)

In addition to blaxpoitation classics, I suggest seeing "Putney Swope," the original "Watermelon Man," "The Inkwell" and "Cooley High." Those movies really capture the culture in which blaxpoitation movies were embeded.


----------



## Cynic (Mar 22, 2011)

Just watched this. Fucking laughed my balls off.


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 22, 2011)

Love this movie

"Ha I threw that shit before I came in the room"


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 22, 2011)

Necropolis said:


> Love this movie
> 
> "Ha I threw that shit before I came in the room"



I love that scene.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 22, 2011)

Explorer said:


> In addition to blaxpoitation classics, I suggest seeing "Putney Swope," the original "Watermelon Man," "The Inkwell" and "Cooley High." Those movies really capture the culture in which blaxpoitation movies were embeded.



Shaft In Africa. I need to see that.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 22, 2011)

Creamed Corn! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 18, 2011)

kung fu treachery


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2011)

So wierd seeing the guy who played Spawn and Jax in MK in this sort of role.


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 26, 2011)

mrs first lady Im sorry I had to pimp slap you through that china cabinet


----------



## Ralyks (May 17, 2011)

Fiendish Dr. Wu, you done FUCKED up now!!!

Such a awesome movie.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 17, 2011)

i loved this movie


----------



## Explorer (May 18, 2011)

I just watched this again recently, and that dude is *channeling" Rudy Ray Moore!

Let *every*body know, and suckers be *warned*,
That *this* is the outcome you get when you mess with Bullhorn!


----------

